# What 2 look for in a filter



## Tommy the Cat (Mar 14, 2004)

What should i look for in a filter? any suggestions for a 45gal but going to upgrade to about 150-250 gal?


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

look for good biological and mechanical filtration.


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

Id just do a power filter for a 45 gal


----------



## Tommy the Cat (Mar 14, 2004)

oh yeah. totally off the subject, but does anyone know how much water weighs per gallon?


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

8.3 lb i think.


----------

